# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  AutoFeeder Murah & Reliable

## Budi Bali

sebagai koi keeper, yang tidak bisa duduk dipinggir kolam 24/7, alat ini sudah lama saya cari cari..banyak ada autofeeder, tapi yg cocok dikantong dan sesuai dengan kemampuannya, akhirnya nemu juga autofeeder buatan China yang "bersahabat" dengan kantong TAPI perform sesuai dengan kemauan saya.

Autofeeder ini ukurannya "pas" unt sehari hari, bisa load 3.8 Lt koi food (kira kira 3-4 kg), size sebesar blender yg didapur  ::   bisa kasi makan max 4x sehari, dengan takaran makan sekali curah 10-90 gram...Memang, alat ini kurang sempurna karena bagi penghoby berat koi, menu makan 4 x sehari kurang cukup.... Tapi untuk koi keeper yang sehari hari, alat ini sangat membantu, apalagi kalo pas keluar kota dan tidak ada "suster' yang jagain kolam  :: 

Keuntungan autofeeder ini:
+ pake 4xC size baterai, jadi walau mati lampu, koi tetap makan
+ Harga yang relative murah dibanding autofeeder lain
+ Water resitant- aman untuk outdoor
+ volume persekali makan dapat diatur dari 10 gr sd 90 gr persekali makan
+ dapat menampung koi food sampai 3.8 lt- aman bagi kita untuk ninggalin koi selama 1-2 minggu  :: 

kekurangan autofeeder ini:
- Technology+loading makanan kurang dibanding german/jap made koi feeder
- Hanya bisa perform max 4X dalam sehari, dibanding autofeeder german/jap autofeeder yang bisa lebih dari 12x





Harga autofeeder ini 1.5jt, khusus yang membeli Autofeeder ini melalui Thread ini GRATIS ONGKIR ke seluruh Indonesia (pake Tiki), dengan menulis di Thread ini "PESAN, ONGKIR GRATIS"....

Setiap Autofeeder yang terjual melalui thread ini, Rp 50,000 disumbangkan ke Rec KOis (terima kasih KOIs atas froum jualannya).

Budi Sanjaya Putra (Koi's ID 2010 0362 0478 )
Hp 081 246 246 63
email: [email protected]
BCA: 827 021 6197- Budi Sanjaya Putra

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

akhirnya di tendang ke vickoi 1bh  ::

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

> koq aku sendirian aja nich


ngak juga Om...untuk pengiriman Batch 1 yang 10 units, sisa cuma lagi satu....   ::  Batch II dateng nya minggu 1-2 Jan 2010....

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

thx u bro....




> Saya pake 2 unit Oom. Di-setel gantian tiap 2 jam, total 8 * 2 takaran (kira2 total berat sehari 250 gr). Cukup reliable Oom tepat waktu untuk curahan takaran pertama. Ada sedikit jeda antara satu curahan dengan berikutnya sekitar 30 detik s/d 1 menit. 
> Mengenai daya tahan barangnya sih belum bisa comment ya, harus tunggu 1-2 tahun nih. Kualitas bahan plastik cukup baik. 
> Design cuku baik Oom, tidak mengundang binatang2 (semut, kecoa, dll) untuk bisa masuk kontainer makanannya, karena tertutup rapi antara container dan lorong curahnya.
> Kayanya gitu deh Oom, cukup ya?
> Thanks Oom Budi, barangnya memuaskan. 
> Salam,
> 
> Teddy

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tsubosumi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

